# Never upset a woman



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

One evening a Husband, thinking he was being funny,
said to his wife, 'Perhaps we should start washing your clothes in 'Slim Fast'. Maybe it would take a few inches off of your butt!'

His wife was not amused, and decided that she simply couldn't let such a comment go un-rewarded. The next morning the husband took a pair of underwear out of his drawer. 'What the Hell is this?' he said to himself as a little 'dust' cloud appeared when he shook them out.

'April', he hollered into the bathroom, 'Why did you put Talcum Powder in my underwear?'

She replied with a snicker.
'It's not talcum powder; it's 'Miracle Grow'!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

8O   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

